# how to make wild wood safe for reps?



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

just found a nice big branch for my viv and need to know what i can do to make it safe for my viv. need advice asap.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

bake/freeze it if possible and soak it in a 10% bleach solution


----------



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

i boil water till its extremly hot and poor several pans of it on the log then scrub with a wire brush then put in the oven for 30 mins


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

its far too big for the oven any thing else i can do?


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

think ill try the boiling water + bleach in the bath for an hour, then leave it to dry out for a few days.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

If you can get access to an industrial steamer sit it on the patio and give it a good blast for half an hour then soak in a reduced bleach solution.


----------



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

i use a spray of dettol then wash off with boiling water till your happy i usually do 3 times


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

well its currently having a bath in bleach.:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> well its currently having a bath in bleach.:2thumb:


Maje sure you rinse it really well if you are using bleach.

I tend to use the sterilising fluid/tablets you use for babies bottles. It seems safer than bleach.


----------



## mike10205 (Sep 3, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> just found a nice big branch for my viv and need to know what i can do to make it safe for my viv. need advice asap.


Check this out i found it a while ago and thought it was very good

Stuff called tamodine from livefoods.co.uk


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/364297-alternative-branch-treatment.html


----------

